# A Little New Year's Cheer in Pace.....



## Coryphaena

OK, I know lots of folks have New Year's Eve plans already, but I'd love to have a gathering, post-New Year's,at my li'l place in Pace. This Friday, Jan 10, Happy 2009 to all, and all my PFF friends are invited! Come on over starting around5-6 until???? I live just off North Spencer Field Rd- PM me for directions.

I am making a big pot of my Secret Recipe Fish Chowder and some creamer or pinkeye peas. If I can get my fire pit fixed in time we'll light that up too. ....... Bring your drinks of choice and of course any additional munchies are welcome!

(Edited with new date)


----------



## konz

I am there! I'll bring something to munch on too........you know the rest of the team will probably show up too!


----------



## lingfisher1

Me and Cilla will be there.


----------



## [email protected]

party within walking distance.........oh hell yea i'm in. what can i bring karon.


----------



## reel_crazy

Wish i could make it, but will be out of town .. yall have fun.

rich


----------



## MulatMayor

Sounds good I think I can make it!!


----------



## Ocean Man

I should be able to make it, sounds fun.


----------



## BananaTom

*Karon, this sounds like fun. Meet your new companion, smell I mean seeyour fish skeleton, see how you disect the chowder, and encounter a Girls Gone Guns event.*

*Unforunatly, my wife and I have pre-existing plans and can not attend. So - Girl - have a blast and I look forward to the photographic evidence of a good time.*


----------



## Atwood

My wife and I live by Pace High. We have a fire pit (truck wheek nounted on legs) you can borrow if ya want. We would also like to come to the party. Will bring other stuff if needed.

Mike


----------



## FizzyLifter

Karon,

We live off North Spencer too so don't be too loud. oke Not sure we can make itFriday but everybody havea good time and be safe.


----------



## showme parrothead

I will just pop on down from up here in St Louis. :letsdrink

See yall this summer.


----------



## Corpsman

Stacy And I will be there. Look forward to meeting you guys!


----------



## lastcast

Hey Karen, saw this in the Jan issue of SWS., and thought you would be interested. Fish Skeletons at www.helterskeletons.com. 



Skip


----------



## Coryphaena

> *Atwood (12/31/2008)*My wife and I live by Pace High. We have a fire pit (truck wheek nounted on legs) you can borrow if ya want. We would also like to come to the party. Will bring other stuff if needed.
> 
> Mike


Would love to have the fire pit! Glad you can come- it will be nice to meet new friends.

The ante has been upped on the food..... many, many thanks to Capt Rog and his PRFA crew for a sweet bag of blackfin, Tim at Outcast for some beautiful sheepie for the chowder, and Jim (Realtor) for a cooler full of my personal favorite, fresh amberjack! Between the fish and anything else being brought,we won't havean excuse to starve.....LOL.....:hungry

What I think I may need is to borrow some extra lawn chairs if anyone can help out there, that would be much appreciated.


----------



## reelhappy

i just might have to stop by and sample some of this feasting going on here! sounds to be the place to be in pace. on friday! chance to meet new faces and see some old ones. looking forward to it.

scot


----------



## konz

I'll bring 4-5 more chairs Karon.


----------



## [email protected]

i'll bring a couple of chairs too.


----------



## BananaTom

*Boy what I brain fart I had, *

*I thought it was last night Karon, the I see **Pirate40something** wanting to bring chairs tonight and re-read. *

*I'll have to check and see what is going on later this <U>DAY!!!! - Not yesterday !!</U>*


----------



## Coryphaena

Y'all hang tight- and I'm <U>*really*</U> upset about this especially since it's last minute- I woke up this morning feeling a little "iffy".... Been trying to let it pass but I've been having dizzy spells off and on all day, just when I think "yeah I'll be fine" I have to sit down again....... I heard there's a "bug" going around the area and I'm praying I haven't picked it up at the very worst of times!!!!:banghead:banghead:banghead

First- I'm going to lay down for about an hour and see if it passes, then post again with an update.

Second, would y'all hate me if I do have topostpone till NEXT Friday? I'd feel even more awful if I did get sick and passed it on to someone else..... 

Call my cell- 341-3474.....


----------



## MulatMayor

Its no problem if you have to cancel. Please get to feeling better!


----------



## Atwood

You might want to wait until next week. If its what a lot of people I know have gotten lately its contaigious and your gonna feel pretty bad for a few days. I think everyone would understand.


----------



## BananaTom

*Karon, PLease take care of yourself first, and next Friday would really be great for us.*


----------



## [email protected]

no problem here either karon , next week is good too. hope you feel better. i'll check back in here around 4ish.


----------



## Coryphaena

Next week it is..... I promise I will make it up to y'all with an even better menu..... it's not me I'm worried about, I would just die if I got anyone else sick..... I just hate it's last minute. 

Y'all are the best for understanding :grouphug and see y'all next week!!!!


----------



## pogypumper

I don't know you folks, but I thought that I would provide a little "funk" info..

It started with one of our twins, then moved to the other twin and now my wife is down with it which means that I am probably soon to follow.:banghead

My wife says she started out a little dizzy when she stood up and felt weak. Now she feels like crap and she's running a temp. The kids have been up for the last 3 nights crying and screaming so it's been a regular party around here.

If that's anything like you're coming down with Karon, I would take care of yourself and not risk spreading it around.


----------



## BananaTom

*Get well soon Karon and drink plenty of Gatorade !!!*


----------



## Coryphaena

Update- I made it through the day today without feeling too awful. Spent the weekend on the couch.....:hotsun..... and part of yesterday in bed......

So far I think we're good for this Friday, Chowder Feast! I'll make the "official" post tomorrow when I see if the bug truly has passed. Thanks, y'all, for letting me reschedule.......


----------



## konz

Looking forward to the official word.......let me know if you need some home made chicken soup......I make a mean soup! It should kick the ass of any bug you may have!


----------



## crazyfire

Indeed


----------



## MulatMayor

I am like Konz!! Let me know!!


----------



## [email protected]

just let me know.........i may be alittle late but i'll be there.


----------



## Coryphaena

All right, y'all- I do believe I'm out of the woods finally and I feel just aboutlike myself again- so we're ON for this Friday!! PM me for directions, come on over tomy littlehouse in Pace 5-ish, 6-ish pm until????? I have the fixings for my Almost-Famous Secret Recipe Fish Chowder, a bunch of amberjack, a bunch of tuna for sushi/searing, and I'm going to whip up a dessert. Any additional munchies are welcome and greatly appreciated, bring whatever y'all would like to drink.....


----------



## crazyfire

yay!! me and ronni are comin!! mmmm sushi.


----------



## lingfisher1

Party time and good food.Can't wait to get some more of that chowder.


----------



## MulatMayor

Sounds good!See yaw on Friday!


----------



## reelhappy

i will try to be there to!


----------



## Coryphaena

I have 12 bags of fish thawing out- 3 bags of sheepie for the chowder, 6 bags of AJ and 3 of tuna....... :hungry hope y'all are ready to eat!!


----------



## lingfisher1

I ain't gonna eat nuttin all day till I get there.Damn sure sounds good.

I can come over early and help you cook if you want


----------



## crazyfire

Yeah Karon, We are less than a mile away from ya if you need some help gettin stuff set up prior to the partay!!


----------



## Coryphaena

Thanks y'all- pm's sent!


----------



## BananaTom

*Karon !!!*

*I am so glad you are upright and feel good !!!!*

*Right ???*

*See ya for your presentation of edibles !!!*

*BT*


----------



## Coryphaena

Tom, the Gatorade was a huge help and I've been upright since Monday evening...... I just sent Konz a list of what we're having to eat so just in case anyone needed any further temptation to join us....

Here's the menu so far: I'm doing chowder, fried AJ, baked AJ, tuna sushi, creamer peas, collards, and peach "cobbler". Ryan is bringing lumpia. Clay is bringing the crawfish cornbread, maybe some chips, and he said he'd bring some firewood. Stephen is bringing stuffed jalapenos and I think he has some firewood too.

Anyone who starves tomorrow night wasn't paying attention.... lol....


----------



## jjam

Dang Karon, we haven't met yet but can I come???? All that food making me hungry...I'm not too dangerous around the food table and I'm sure somebody here can vouch for me and give me a pass or maybe not..lol

Jimmy


----------



## Coryphaena

Come on and join us! If you want to bring a little something to add to the buffet, go for it. PM me if you need directions.


----------



## jjam

I'll whip up some dip and maybe a cajun dish as well if time allows...I think I may know somebody with directions...

Thanks for the invite Karon!

Jimmy


----------



## bluffman2

shit i think im going to come all the way from mississippi for this one........What's Shakin


----------



## [email protected]

i'll be bringing a couple cheese balls(alright whose going to say something first)and some crackers and my usual cooler of drinks. see ya'all tonight. it will probably be close to 7 before i get there. ya'all save me alittle to eat.


----------



## BananaTom

> *bluffman2 (1/8/2009)*shit i think im going to come all the way from mississippi for this one........What's Shakin


*Why Not ??*


----------



## konz

It's going to be a good time for sure! Karon's chowder is awesome. Karon I'll be bringing a few chairs some snack foods and some sweets. 

Jeff I'll bring some sprinkles for you.

I'll have some Captn' and Jack with me..........can't wait.


----------



## Coryphaena

BTW- y'all can park on my front lawn. The weeds won't mind....lol....


----------



## bailti

It's only a mile and a half from where I live. I'll try to make it. I'll bring some cold ones and some jalopeno deer sausage if I can make it.

Chris.


----------



## FishnLane

I will be there along with my son Adam, (mitch be in de'woods). Will bring something!! Need directions.

AND exactly where is that mandatory traffic check tonight on 9 mile...what part of 9 mile.?


----------



## BananaTom

> *FishnLane (1/9/2009)*AND exactly where is that mandatory traffic check tonight on 9 mile...what part of 9 mile.?


*Yes, we all need to know this one.*


----------



## FishnLane

My neighbors, brand new to PFF will be joining us. They are avid divers and returning to the previous love of fishing. PLEASE welcome them. Alan and Debbie (I think his name on PFF is diver&fisher).


----------



## Getsome

I would love to stop by and meet some of the people i don't know if it will be OK, I live right off West Spencer Field mid ways of the field near Balti. I don't want to eat but would like to drink a few beers and say hello.


----------



## BananaTom

> *Getsome (1/9/2009)*I would love to stop by and meet some of the people i don't know if it will be OK, I live right off West Spencer Field mid ways of the field near Balti. I don't want to eat but would like to drink a few beers and say hello.


*Getsome - I just got off the phone with Karon - she says bring it own, it appears you guys live very close !!*

*She also said, if anyone can bring some firewood - bring it on !!*

*See Ya There !!- as I am now traveling !!*


----------



## Getsome

Sorry guys, I don't have directions. I know its off North Spencer Field. My cell is 554-0835, Mike.


----------



## crazyfire

BEER!!


----------



## MulatMayor

Sorry guys I can not make it! Thanks for the invite. Sounds like yall will have a good time. Take Care Kevin


----------



## Corpsman

I would love to make it, unfortunatley our little one is still a bit sick. Hope you guys have fun.


----------



## BananaTom

*Karon -- !!!*

*Awesome !!! Many Thanks - !!!*

*Especially to the Girls Gone Guns Club!!!!*



*BT!*


----------



## FishnLane

Thanks Karon!! Great food and friends!!


----------



## Downtime2

Had a damn good time. Karon is a wonderful host. Nice to see some faces I already knew and even met some new ones. Good crowd......


----------



## Atwood

Great host, great food, great fun!!! Thanks a ton Karon!!! We really had a good time and it was great to meet all the folks. Did I see Downtime painting a red X on your dog??


----------



## Hired Hand

Had a great time with good food and friends. Thank You so much.


----------



## konz

It was a great time with great people. Nikki and I had a blast. Looking forward to some pictures being posted.


----------



## Coryphaena

Thank y'all SOOOO much for coming out and making my first attempt at host(ess)ing a PFF bash so much fun!!! It was great to see and meet friends, and boy did we have a house full.  Special thanks to Ryan andPriscilla for coming over early and helping me get set up..... :clap

Here are some pictures (the ones I CAN post! lol) from last night.... Stephen (bluffman2) did make it over all the way from MS and took most of these pix (and made some KILLER stuffed jalapenos too!!).......

One of my dearest friends and one helluva fisherman, Capt Rog










A couple of my UWF friends came over last night too- my good friend Lois and her husband Bob (poor Lois is the one stuck taking pictures when I make skeletons..... she's a brave soul!!)










Wade, Ryan, and Boo.... Ryan is on the phone with Clay and the conversation was something like this- Clay: "I'm lost." Ryan: "What road are you on? Holy crap, you're in JAY!! Turn around!!" oke oke










Ocean Man and Getsome telling fish stories.....










That tuna never had a chance..... mmmmmm, sushi!!










Lots o' food and lots o' friends!










Clay finally got turned in the right direction.... lol... having some fried amberjack and, dang, Yankees DO eat greens!!!okeoke










I don't know how he managed to do this, but about halfway through the party, after making his rounds and getting his treats, Buster was done. Out as cold as can be....










Me and Matt (Fish Nerd and Ocean Man!):










Yeeah! The apron finally comes off! With Banana Tom and Lane's friend Debbie:










Lane your boy is a trip! I wish I had a quarter for every time he did this...lol...










Somehow Buster STILL managed to nap... even when Alex pet him.....










Jim (Realtor) and his brother Mark.... thank you again Jim for the amberjack, and remember, it's poisonous and you never want to eat it again.....lol....










Team Chunky Love in a huddle...... 










Watch out, we are plotting a Dark Side Uprising of epic proportions!!!!










Somewhere in the midst of this, Buster did get back up and start socializing again- and even show off some of his athletic prowess....

Sorry, Wade, this was too good not to post- 










With Atwood and his awesome wife Teresa:










Chunky Love is "in da house!" (did I just say that???lol)










Wade, you are still one of the best storytellers I know. 










Clay is right up there with him.....










Ronni and Nikki having some fun!










More storytelling:










OK, Clay, I'm done giving you crap now..... oke:grouphug










Folks socializing on the porch......










Ronni, Jeff, and Nikki










Atwood and Wade having a laugh.......










After everyone left, Buster decided he was truly done! 










Thanks again to everyone for coming out- I know quite a few of y'all drove a good piece to be here last night!!! I had a great time with everyone, some neat videos from Wade, awesome food that everyone brought, cool stories and great moments with friends. :grouphug I'm looking forward to doing another one soon!!!:letsparty


----------



## BananaTom

I'm looking forward to doing another one soon!!!










*Cool !! Then we will - See Ya Tonight !!!!*


----------



## Coryphaena

> *BananaTom (1/10/2009)*
> 
> 
> *Cool !! Then we will - See Ya Tonight !!!!*


Heck, Tom, there's just about enough leftovers....... lol......


----------



## seacapt

Sounds/looks like a GREAT bash, we were building "pinewood derby" cars last night:banghead The good news is that my Son took 2nd place this morning.


----------



## Ultralite

> *seacapt (1/10/2009)*Sounds/looks like a GREAT bash, we were building "pinewood derby" cars last night:banghead The good news is that my Son took 2nd place this morning.


:withstupidoke



wish we could have made it too karon...



congrats to your son seacapt...


----------



## crazyfire

Had a great time last night!! Thanks alot Karon for having us over. The food was great! Glad to meet some new folks off of the forum. Cant wait for the next one!


----------



## BBRASH

If you missed this one you really missed out. Tons of killer food. [the baked AJ was awsome and Lane's smoked oyster concoction was killer] Good friends old and new. Several "refreshments" and much B.S. I laughed so hard I was crying listening to Wade throw Hal under the bus. It will be hard to sleep for a while thinking about Cilla, Karon, and Ronni with guns. The look on Theresa's face after her first taste of sushi was priceless. Thanks Karon, for being a great host. Boo


----------



## BBRASH

I also got to see the drawing that Wade's daughter did for him. The photos don't do it justice. Awsome work. I've seen a lot of nice fish art and this is as good or better than any of it. Boo


----------



## Downtime2

> *BBRASH (1/10/2009)*If you missed this one you really missed out. Tons of killer food. [the baked AJ was awsome and Lane's smoked oyster concoction was killer] Good friends old and new. Several "refreshments" and much B.S. I laughed so hard I was crying listening to Wade throw Hal under the bus. It will be hard to sleep for a while thinking about Cilla, Karon, and Ronni with guns. The look on Theresa's face after her first taste of sushi was priceless. Thanks Karon, for being a great host. Boo


Only about his farts....


----------



## BBRASH

I don't know what was funnier. Listening to Wade tell that story or the look on Karon's UWF friends while he was telling it. I bet they'll never look at a prairie dog the same again. Boo


----------



## bluffman2

Man was it ever a good time...met new friends and seen some old ones..

Thanks Karon for putting on a good "bash" and it was nice meeting "atwood" and wife Theresa,and Wade finally got to meet you and what a pleasure.(u sure know how to tell a good story and play them vids)

Capt Rog it was also great to meet you,ive heard so much great things about ya...

Jim and Mark i didnt get to speak to you guys alot but it was good to finally meet you as well..

Tom thanks for bringing the heater.......Lane thanks for the redfish tips,was nice meeting your son and new friends...

Jeff and Ronni,Lois,Bob,Matt,Boo,Ryan,Matt it was good to meet you all as well..

Konz you and Nikki thanks for not bringing "car bombs"

and Clay...........well i wont go there ......nice seeing you and meeting your daughter..

AND THE LOOMPIA WAS AWESOME (ALONG WITH ALL THE OTHER FOOD)

again thanks for having such a great get together and lets do it again....:letsdrink

OH YEA Buster was a good dog the whole time..(good job Buster)


----------



## Downtime2

Where IS that nipple shot with Clay...the world wonders...


----------



## bluffman2

> *Downtime2 (1/10/2009)*Where IS that nipple shot with Clay...the world wonders...


what in the world you talking about:doh:banghead


----------



## Coryphaena

Nipples and Clay??? Never seen such a thing. 

Oh, wait, you mean THIS picture!!oke:shedevil


----------



## bluffman2

wait a minute..............someone photoshopped me in that picture.......:banghead


----------



## Downtime2

> *Coryphaena (1/10/2009)*Nipples and Clay??? Never seen such a thing.
> 
> Oh, wait, you mean THIS picture!!oke:shedevil




I just threw up a little in the back of my throat....just a tad....


----------



## Coryphaena

Heyyyyy.... Wade,you're the one who asked for it........oke:letsparty


----------



## Downtime2

Damn, I awasn't expectin' that. I thought he just faked it....


----------



## bluffman2

> *Downtime2 (1/10/2009)*Damn, I awasn't expectin' that. I thought he just faked it....


i can promise you I DIDNT HAVE SEXUAL RELATIONS WITH THAT MAN!!


----------



## hebegb

> *Downtime2 (1/10/2009)*Where IS that nipple shot with Clay...the world wonders...




sounds WAAAAAY too familiar! :letsdrink


----------



## Downtime2

Where were you at Gary?


----------



## BBRASH

Damn, I must have left too early. What else did I miss?


----------



## Telum Pisces

> *Coryphaena (1/10/2009)*Nipples and Clay??? Never seen such a thing.
> 
> Oh, wait, you mean THIS picture!!oke:shedevil


Or this one:


----------



## bluffman2

> *Telum Piscis (1/10/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Coryphaena (1/10/2009)*Nipples and Clay??? Never seen such a thing.
> 
> Oh, wait, you mean THIS picture!!oke:shedevil
> 
> 
> 
> Or this one:
Click to expand...



thats funny


----------



## on the rocks

OH NO!! WAIT!! Jamielu and I know that guy! He's the one that's supposed to be our Bead Bitch at the Pensacola Beach Mardi Gras parade. If we call the number, can we collect the reward (and still keep him as our Bead Bitch)? :shedevil


----------



## wld1985

ahaha looks like good times was had... and Damn Bluffman you drove from Missi.. for this??? konz, did you g/f go to washington?


----------



## konz

Yes she did.


----------



## Atwood

Man....am I glad i never signed up for a nipple tripin the need a crew section. I had no idea. Im really afraid to go bottom bumping now!!


----------



## bonita dan

Looked like a good time except for that one scene. :boo


----------



## Realtor

Both mark and I had a good time. The fish was good too!

Glad we could contribute.


----------



## hebegb

> *Downtime2 (1/10/2009)*Where were you at Gary?




I had just rolled into town....did not see this until after the party :reallycrying


----------



## bonita dan

> *hebegb (1/11/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Downtime2 (1/10/2009)*Where were you at Gary?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had just rolled into town....did not see this until after the party :reallycrying
Click to expand...



Yea,that could have been you in the picture Gary instead of Bluffman. You really dodged a bullet on that one.


----------



## lingfisher1

I had a damn good time Karon.For those of you I had already met it was good to see you again.To those of you I met at this event,glad to know you and put more faces with names.

Hey Dan,where were you?You ain't afraid fo the chunky love are you?


----------



## Atwood

Karon, I had a totally awesome time. It was really great to meet you and everyone there. We will definatelyhave to stay in touch and get together again soon. Mike and I have been looking for good friends/family since we moved here - I think we just might have found you 

Teresa - you know - Atwoods awesome wife - lol


----------



## bluffman2

> *Atwood (1/11/2009)*Karon, I had a totally awesome time. It was really great to meet you and everyone there. We will definatelyhave to stay in touch and get together again soon. Mike and I have been looking for good friends/family since we moved here - I think we just might have found you
> 
> Teresa - you know - Atwoods awesome wife - lol


Was nice having some more Mississippian transplants to talk to......was good meeting you guys....(if you hear from Jason tell him i said hello)


----------



## BananaTom

> *Atwood (1/11/2009)*Karon, I had a totally awesome time. It was really great to meet you and everyone there. We will definitelyhave to stay in touch and get together again soon. Mike and I have been looking for good friends/family since we moved here - I think we just might have found you
> 
> Teresa - you know - Atwoods awesome wife - lol


 

*Teresa - it is time tojoin the board and stop posting under someone elses name!!* 

*I know you are quite able to choose a screen name that would suit!!!~*


----------



## Coryphaena

> *Atwood (1/11/2009)*Karon, I had a totally awesome time. It was really great to meet you and everyone there. We will definatelyhave to stay in touch and get together again soon. Mike and I have been looking for good friends/family since we moved here - I think we just might have found you
> 
> Teresa - you know - Atwoods awesome wife - lol


Teresa, that is incredibly sweet and I thoroughly enjoyed meeting you.....:grouphug Y'all are welcome over any time! I still have some tuna that needs searing.... :hungry


----------



## MSIPPI GIRL

O.K. BananaTom........I'mlegal- lol


----------



## Coryphaena

Yeeeeaahhhhhh.... Teresa's on! :letsparty:letsparty

Ryan, I would love to get copies of your pictures from the party.....


----------



## hebegb

> *bonita dan (1/11/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *hebegb (1/11/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Downtime2 (1/10/2009)*Where were you at Gary?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had just rolled into town....did not see this until after the party :reallycrying
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yea,that could have been you in the picture Gary instead of Bluffman. You really dodged a bullet on that one.
Click to expand...



lol....normy was over tonight as well and we both regret not making the festivities!



Wade...call us next time yer in this area!


----------



## BananaTom

> *MSIPPI GIRL (1/11/2009)*O.K. BananaTom........I'mlegal- lol[/quote*<U>]</U>*
> 
> *<U>Welcome Aboard Teresa !!!</U>*


----------



## Ocean Man

I had a great time Karon, thanks for getting a bunch of liars...err..fishermen together.


----------



## crazyfire

not liars....just truth stretchers:letsdrink


----------



## lingfisher1

> *Coryphaena (1/11/2009)*Yeeeeaahhhhhh.... Teresa's on! :letsparty:letsparty
> 
> Ryan, I would love to get copies of your pictures from the party.....


Karon I will try to get them to you tomarrow.Some of them are really funny.


----------



## Clay-Doh

Man what a blast!!! Thanx Karon for puttin it together...what did you have, about 40 people show up???

Good to see all of those of you I knew, and meet those of you I hadn't yet!

Bluffman! Good finally meeting you! And I think both ourfaces were photoshopped into that pic! I am NOT a "Nipple Licking Bandit"! Way to much fun! For all of those of you that did all that good cooking, and fish donating, thank you so much! I was stuffed! 

Mmmm..tunas good!

Lookin forward to the next one! Probaly sometime in Febuary, I will be havin a big bash here at my place in Gulf Breeze. Everybody is invited but Getsome...I hate Commercial Roofing Contractors! Haa haa!:moon

And thanx to all that talked to me on the phone as it was passed around the party for guiding me in from Jay or whatever ass-backwards ******* country I was in!


----------



## bluffman2

> *Clay-Doh (1/12/2009)*
> 
> Bluffman! Good finally meeting you! And I think both ourfaces were photoshopped into that pic! I am NOT a "Nipple Licking Bandit"! Way to much fun! For all of those of you that did all that good cooking, and fish donating, thank you so much! I was stuffed!


photoshop for sure.....


----------



## Deeplines

Great Pixs Karon. 

Reminds me of the 1st couple of years of the PFF. Wish I could have made it out. I love it when Wade and Clay are in that kinda mood. You sure there was no MOONSHINE being passed around also. :letsdrink

Thanks for posting the pixs agian.


----------



## Coryphaena

No moonshine, Murph, but boy did I have the gold mine of aluminum cans in my backyard the next day.... lol....:letsdrink:letsdrink

Hopefully you can make the next one!


----------

